# Carbs & Fat: Friends After All?



## Arnold (Oct 17, 2011)

Carbs & Fat: Friends After All? by Alan Aragon Here???s a true story??? On a fitness message board, a member cautioned another against having peanut butter with his oatmeal. ???Why not???? asked the confused youth. The pseudo-educated guy answered, ???This is bad, never, especially while cutting, do you mix carbs and fats. PWO should be [...]

*Read More...*


----------

